# FREE 12 x 8 Shed Plan



## woodworkingmaniac (Apr 16, 2013)

I found this free 12 x 8 shed plan online, and it seems pretty helpful if you are looking to build a 12 x 8 shed yourself. Or maybe you can use it as a reference to extending your woodworking skills.

Here's the page if you are interested.


----------



## rtindell (Apr 8, 2013)

Actually i think with some modifications....single door and some windows that would serve as a great playhouse for my kids!! thanks for posting.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm actually going to be building one soon so this is helpful. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Jcahill4 (Jul 21, 2013)

*Change Rafter size*

Has anyone done this? I was thinking the 2x6 rafters could be downsized to 2x4? Any thoughts? Does that not leave enough wood after the birds mouth cut?

Rafter vs Trusses?

Thanks, 

Joe :thumbsup:


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Jcahill4 said:


> Has anyone done this? I was thinking the 2x6 rafters could be downsized to 2x4? Any thoughts? Does that not leave enough wood after the birds mouth cut?
> 
> Rafter vs Trusses?
> 
> ...


It all depends on the wind and snow loads where you are. 

And a birds mouth cut into a 2X4 won't leave much meat to carry any loads.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Jcahill4 said:


> Has anyone done this? I was thinking the 2x6 rafters could be downsized to 2x4? Any thoughts? Does that not leave enough wood after the birds mouth cut?
> 
> Rafter vs Trusses?
> 
> ...


For a roof that short there should be no problem using 2X4's.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Jcahill4 said:


> Has anyone done this? I was thinking the 2x6 rafters could be downsized to 2x4? Any thoughts? Does that not leave enough wood after the birds mouth cut?
> 
> Rafter vs Trusses?
> 
> ...


As i said before, changing to 2X4s will probably work depending on the wind and snow loads.

If I were to downsize from 2X6 to 2X4, I'd definitely go to trusses with the horizontal stringers setting on the top plates to avoid birds mouths.


----------

